# Anyone like mice?



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Some of you may have already seen this but for those that haven't, some different methods of killing feeder mice are shown fairly well on this video - interesting if nothing else!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCrS1zxF0FM

Opinions? Constructive comments only please!  
To me the first methos is blatantly the most humane and I wouldn't have a problem doing it if I had to.


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

the pencle method is nasty poor lil animal


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

I stoppped it at the pencil method. I dont even want to know what it is. I didnt even like watching the freezer way.  so I will have to go with the first option to.


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

ill tell you then  he puts the pencle on its neck and push's really hard and u hear a loud snap and it does a little wiggle and die's


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

to be honest I thought it was going to be something worse but it still sound nasty, quick but nasty.


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

Well, that was...um... informative. 

I have no problem with the first method, after hitting the wall the rat was very dead, very instantly! I could do that if I needed to, and next time the neighbour's cat leaves a mutilated mouse crawling around our deck I might try putting it out of its misery.

Sticking a live mouse in your freezer to die is the most horrendous thing I can think of. Slow and painful. Also, *tongue ever-so-slightly in cheek* not very environmentally friendly.... all that energy to freeze it only to have to waste more energy heating it back up again.

The thing he did with the pencil was not what I've read in books, where you hold the pencil to immobilize the skull, then pull sharply at the base of the tail to disconnect skull from spine and instantly sever the spinal cord. In theory should be a quicker death than his way, but I know there's no chance that I'd keep my nerve to do that. 

The monitor did a pretty good job and the mouse died quickly, but the guy doesn't say that the speed of the mouse's death is not necessarily the main issue with live feeding. The problem is what can happen to your pet if he's not in the mood the eat his dinner straight away, or if his aim's a bit off and he leaves the bitey end of his dinner free to defend itself. 

Ok... off to eat my breakfast now.... maybe :?


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

That was pretty awful, the freezer method was epsecially cruel. The poor little mouse had wee'ed itself.  

I thought that most snakes/lizards would eat thawed frozen food? Our Water dragons used to take thawed pinkies when we occasionally offered tehm, and I had no problem doing that, but not sure I could kill something prior to feeding.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

I still don't understand though why Americans find it easier to feed live... its more dangerous for the snake/lizard and of course is not a nice way to kill the mouse... i know its cheaper if you breed them yourself but even with frozen snakes are one of the cheapest animals to feed.


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

I think it's mostly soo that they can make nasty little vids to put on youtube of them going 'Mr rabbit's gonna DIE!!'....


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

seeing things like that make it hard for me to keep snakes and lizards to me they were all cruel but im also a bit emotionl with things like that seeing that mouse after the pencil brought tears to my eyes i had to stop it that guy is heartless its one thing having chicken for dinner and its another killing it uself how he could bring himself to do those things is beyond me


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

lekkie said:


> its one thing having chicken for dinner and its another killing it uself


I don't really see it that way - I don't think it's right that we all cushion ourselves safely away from the reality of something having died for us to eat. 

My parents live in rural France and I've watched their neighbours kill chickens and a pig and then eaten the result. 

I'd rather know that what I eat has lived well and died as nicely as possible than just buy the cheapest bit of flesh wrapped in plastic and pretend I have no responsibility for the way it lived and died.


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

ok im gonna contradict myself now yes amanda i do agrree with you i jus couldnt bear to do the act or see it being done but i agree its good to know that what ur eating had a good life and a humane death its jus heartbreaking to think about it or see it maybe i didnt explain myself fully last time sorry am not good at explaining myself


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

Sorry Lekkie wasn't having a go! I know what you mean and it was a very very hard thing to watch a pig die and I'd not have been able to do it myself either. I felt I had to watch it whilst I had the opportunity though and it gave me a lot more respect for what I eat. Don't eat nearly as much meat these days!


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

dont apolagise i didnt think u was having a go for one minute i think u made a very good point


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

i totally understand what the pair of you are saying, and, im gonna sound like a heartless b**ch here, but i could do it not only to the mice but pigs/cows etc too.
and this is why, about a year ago maybe more, i watched a program about slaughter house's and the kosher ones do it awfully but, in ours it is done in such a humane way it didnt bother me to watch it(this coming from one of the biggest animal lovers ever, but i also love meat, maybe if i liked veg i could be a veggie but i hate the stuff), on this program there were some right dickheads i.e. kicking the crap outta the animals cos "they were gonna die anyway", i know that if i got a job there i would make sure all the animals i was in charge of had the nicest most humane last hour or so and also death.

a couple of years ago i couldnt stand to walk past the meat delivery van outside a butchers but it doesnt bother me now, and i say i could do it because i know that if i was ever to find it hard to end their lives i would just think, well im doing tis to put foos in the kids mouths and clothes on their backs.

i know im gonna probably get loads of crap for this, but its just my opinion. 

and back on subject, couldnt do the freezer one, the poor mouse pee'd itself as it died.


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

I'll not give you any crap for that Rach... if it came down to needing to eat, only having the animal, and either me doing it or some sadistic f*cker, then I'd find a way to handle it! 

And yeah... that poor cold little mouse..... *shudders*


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

well i agree the freezer one was cruel but as for the peeing all living creatures when they die lose bowl and bladder control yes even us so thats totally normal however the animal had died


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

i understand what your saying, and yes i know that, but the mouse could have peed himself cos he was scared thats what i mean, i know by the way its not always the case my dad was with my nana whan she died and sat with her for an hour and a half after and she never lost anything from her bowel or bladder. 
And no he didnt do the pencil one in ther right way, dad used to go rabbiting so i know that your supposed to pull at the same time, but i believe the jerky movements could have been, just like the nerves moving i dont think the mouse knew it was happeing, and the only reason i think this is because of the saying "headles chicken" they carry on running round cos of their nerves if i remember correctly?
the bag one, yeah maybe it did die instantly, but urgh is could have also splatted, i think done in the correct way the pencil one is the quickest most humane way.

love rach xx


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

The last dog I had put to sleep didn't lose anything from bowels or bladder either. Don't know why some do and some don't.... might just be donw to internal pressure i.e. how much is in there! I've seen headless chickens flapping and running first hand so yes the pencil-mouse could have been relfex actions...

What a lovely morbid thread we're having....


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

lol amanda, it is a bit isnt it? :lol: :lol:


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

tis rather..... just waiting for the flip between animals and people (so, how would *you* rather die?), then it'll be properly miserable....


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Id rather have my head smashed against a wall :lol:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I am a firm beleiver that if you eat meat you cant complain about seeing animals killed! Its like the people who write in to complain after Gordon Ramseys show after they killed the piglets! Ridiculous! The amount of warnings they gave before they should of turned off. But on a side note I have no problem killing for food in fact given a choice (and if i had the time) I would much rather hunt my own food than eat the pumped full of chemical shite you get in the supermarket!

Oh and beleive me the freezer method is not good!


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Right then Andy when are we going hunting?! :lol:


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

lol pendlehog, and andy can you tell me did the mouse pee itself because it was afraid?? or is it just that it sometimes happens anyway, i didnt think the freezer method was good, by the way just wondering for my own curiosity.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

amanda75 said:


> Well, that was...um... informative.
> 
> I have no problem with the first method, after hitting the wall the rat was very dead, very instantly! I could do that if I needed to, and next time the neighbour's cat leaves a mutilated mouse crawling around our deck I might try putting it out of its misery.
> 
> ...


Got to agree with all of the above myself.
Fecking hated the pencil method!


----------



## Hammer Man (Apr 1, 2006)

I would have no problem using any of those methods IF I had to. Don't get me wrong, I ain't about to go and try it for fun but sometimes needs must and if I needed to I would.. Doesnt really bother me although my wife cried when I showed her the pencil one.. Conversation killer or what! I didn't know where to look! Thought she was pretending at first so I laughed at her but then she called me a wa**er so I was like.. erm..... its ok honey it was just pretend..WTF made me say that!? As if she was gonna believe it was pretend! Oh well....


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

Hammer Man said:


> I would have no problem using any of those methods IF I had to. Don't get me wrong, I ain't about to go and try it for fun but sometimes needs must and if I needed to I would.. Doesnt really bother me although my wife cried when I showed her the pencil one.. Conversation killer or what! I didn't know where to look! Thought she was pretending at first so I laughed at her but then she called me a wa**er so I was like.. erm..... its ok honey it was just pretend..WTF made me say that!? As if she was gonna believe it was pretend! Oh well....


 Well hammer man, you just had me pissing myself laughing, it was pretend, lmao.
So i decided to show my boyfriend it, and he saw the first one and said rach i dont wanna see it, then when he was taking it out the bag, i dont wanna see it dead, then he wouldnt watch anymore cos he "gonna have his tea" lmao, yeah more like hes too much of a wuss.lol.


----------



## Hammer Man (Apr 1, 2006)

rach1980 said:


> Well hammer man, you just had me pissing myself laughing, it was pretend, lmao.



I know! I don't know what the hell made me say that! I think I was just in shock at the fact that she started crying.. Bless her! (I am still laughing as I type)!!!


----------

